# Mmente



## Mmente (8 mo ago)

I have a Sears ff24 I'm interested in selling is there anybody out there interested in buying?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Mmente, welcome to the forum. 

Yes, people are seeing your post. The title should be something like "Sears FF24 Lawn Tractor for Sale" (Your title "Mmente" does not attract buyers). Where is the tractor located? Is it a good running machine? Or not operational? Price?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Your original post is in the classifieds. with some answers over there.


----------



## Mmente (8 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Good Morning Mmente, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Yes, people are seeing your post. The title should be something like "Sears FF24 Lawn Tractor for Sale" (Your title "Mmente" does not attract buyers). Where is the tractor located? Is it a good running machine? Or not operational? Price?


Is there any way you could just call me I do not understand these websites I do not understand how to even look at who is posted I don't know where to find it you please call me in point me in the right direction 607-220-8265 thank you


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Mmente said:


> Is there any way you could just call me I do not understand these websites I do not understand how to even look at who is posted I don't know where to find it you please call me in point me in the right direction 607-220-8265 thank you


I will put a link to your classified here in this reply. Click on it to go there. If you wish to change the title of your classified, I can do that for you as well.








Mmente


I'm new to this website I don't even know if I'm on the Sears ff24 area or not anyway I have a ff24 I'm looking to get rid of anybody interested?




www.tractorforum.com


----------

